
An Open Letter to Phil Schiller and Apple Developer Relations - bmedenwald
http://www.simplymadeapps.com/blog/2017/01/an-open-letter-to-phil-schiller-and-apple-developer-relations/
======
seanp2k2
Why not just actually audit each app? Surely there's a way to diff the changes
and only have reviewers consider those. For issues like the one cited (free
trial CC requirement), that seems very easy to check, especially if the
payments are integrated with Apple. So v1 didn't have any CC entry stuff, gets
approved + catalogued by Apple as having the free trial w/no CC attribute. V2
comes along, reviewer sees visual diffs, ooh hey there's a CC entry form now,
re-check trial flow, reject v2, record this.

I'm definitely oversimplifying, but is that not at least close to how it
works?

~~~
bmedenwald
The trouble is that these things don't always get caught. In the example, the
statements were there before and after In-App Purchase was implemented. It
wasn't until some reviewer for another completely-unrelated change saw that
text and decided it was a problem. The time between the newly-decided
"violation" and the last review is measured in years.

As a developer, you add notes telling the reviewer what has changed but this
doesn't stop the reviewer from scanning through everything looking for either
overlooked issues or newly-emphasized rule interpretations.

------
dhoerl
Brilliant!

